# Pea Pod and Baby Pattern Knit and Crochet



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This is a combination of Knit and Crochet Patterns. The 6 Pea Pod basket is crocheted and the 3 Pea Pod baby is knit.

Pattern: 4.50

http://www.etsy.com/listing/207797906/pea-pod-and-baby-pattern-knit-and
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pea-pod-and-baby-pattern-knit-and-crochet


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

So tiny and so cute.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! Isn't that just adorable!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Aww. Too sweet!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Really cute!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What a sweet little doll and pea pod bed. Would make some great stocking stuffers.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

What a darling little Sweet Pea.Lovely work.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

So dainty!! How lovely


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love it!


----------

